# ATX and ATX2



## thegooner

I have an ATX motherboard, and need to upgrade my power supply.

What is this new ATX2 power supply that seems to have appeared from nowhere.  Will these still be ok for my motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

They just have 4 extra wires going to the ATX plug.  Basically all of them can either be converted by removing the extra wires, or come with a converter.


----------



## thegooner

I have a ASUS P4P800 socket 478 P4 board.

Would this need an ATX or ATX2 power supply.

Sorry mate, really confused here.

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

thegooner said:
			
		

> I have a ASUS P4P800 socket 478 P4 board.
> 
> Would this need an ATX or ATX2 power supply.
> 
> Sorry mate, really confused here.
> 
> Thanks.


 

Power management- Wake-up on modem, mouse, keyboard, LAN, timer and USB 
- Standard 20-pin power connector ATX (ATX-PW) 
- Additional 4-pin power connectorhttp://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p4p800/


----------



## thegooner

Right. thanks.

So, if I bought one of these new ATX v2 power supplies, I could fit that by removing the detachable 4 pin section and plugging that into the other socket then?

Thanks for your help (Can't be much fun dealing with noobs all the timed )


----------



## StrangleHold

It should have a single 4 pin connector


----------



## suprasteve

last time I was looking at building a comp, I ran into some BTX stuff which was supposedly going to be the next form factor (didn't get it), anybody know if that's still true or not?  just curious


----------



## Lidberg

Intel seems to think so


----------

